# The Alpha VI is out.



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 5, 2010)

So the Alpha model six came out, and I hear it's been out for a while, It looks like it may be better than the AV, but you can only get it at The HKnowstore, Just figured I'd let you know. Let me know If youve tryed it or have it.


LINKS UP:

White: http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=0cdb5f15-6036-455d-b631-dcbc94bdd9fc

Black: http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=d0f524c7-dd79-4ad0-b7cf-c4dd3107c47f


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 5, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> So the Alpha model six came out, and I hear it's been out for a while, It looks like it may be better than the AV, but you can only get it at The HKnowstore, Just figured I'd let you know. Let me know If youve tryed it or have it.



There is also a site (someone posted it, let me find it) tha has the "C-III". This cube isn't on http://cubehaiyan.com/ so I'm guessing it's not out yet.


----------



## Edward (May 5, 2010)

Pictures? Proof?


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 5, 2010)

This is the pic from the store (also comes in white).



Spoiler











http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=d0f524c7-dd79-4ad0-b7cf-c4dd3107c47f


----------



## oprah62 (May 5, 2010)

finally


----------



## koreancuber (May 5, 2010)

It's a Haiyan cube.


----------



## Feryll (May 5, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> It's a Haiyan cube.



You're a haiyan cube


salesman


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 5, 2010)

lol that's a haiyan I have one


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Boxcarcrzy12 said:
> 
> 
> > So the Alpha model six came out, and I hear it's been out for a while, It looks like it may be better than the AV, but you can only get it at The HKnowstore, Just figured I'd let you know. Let me know If youve tryed it or have it.
> ...


C-iii http://rubikone.com/type-c-iii-3x3x3...cube-p-34.html

"A-VI" http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=d0f524c7-dd79-4ad0-b7cf-c4dd3107c47f


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 5, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> rubikone.com



Ah, thanks. I completely lost that post, thanks.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 5, 2010)

In school we had to make a fake print ad for a made up product, then write about it. I chose a AVI cube. Then I had a picture of Erik's WR with a quote bubble saying "I use AVI", then I talked about the fictional structure of the AVI and had pictures of the 3d haiyan model. lol.


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> This is the pic from the store (also comes in white).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just the Haiyan cube.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 5, 2010)

look carefully, it's hknowstore.com. their names are screwed up.


----------



## richardzhang (May 5, 2010)

Yeah that a Haiyan cube, I have one.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 5, 2010)

Ok, since this is a joke thread, when is the new mold for the a5 coming out?


----------



## lorki3 (May 5, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> Ok, since this is a joke thread, when is the new mold for the a5 coming out?



Haiyan said it would come out april 15th I think
But I haven't heard anything


----------



## jiggy (May 5, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> Tyjet66 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, since this is a joke thread, when is the new mold for the a5 coming out?
> ...


Not exactly, he said he would _receive_ the new mold then and would test it before public release. No one knows exactly when it's going to be released but I'm positive that when it does Haiyan will make sure we all know.


----------



## koreancuber (May 5, 2010)

Yup, he told me yesterday that the mold is a bit late.. But there is something that you guys would probably won't like..


----------



## Escher (May 5, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> But there is something that you guys would probably won't like..



Care to elucidate?


----------



## koreancuber (May 5, 2010)

Escher said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > But there is something that you guys would probably won't like..
> ...



Not sure if I should...


----------



## aronpm (May 5, 2010)

Stop beating around the bush, and just say it.


----------



## r_517 (May 5, 2010)

just say it


----------



## koreancuber (May 5, 2010)

Sure. I'm not a hundred percent sure it's not going to change, but here's the conversation.
Me: How much would they be? (when the new mold comes out)
Haiyan: $25
Me: The new mold is 25 dollars? Why is it so expensive? 
Haiyan: You should ask why it so good 

I'm not sure if he understood me 100%, but I think the cost will be the same. If he misunderstood me, sorry (It's not his native language).


----------



## bigbee99 (May 5, 2010)

he told me that the "new" molds weren't good enough, so its delayed


----------



## koreancuber (May 5, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> he told me that the "new" molds weren't good enough, so its delayed



I never said they were out.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 5, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Sure. I'm not a hundred percent sure it's not going to change, but here's the conversation.
> Me: How much would they be? (when the new mold comes out)
> Haiyan: $25
> Me: The new mold is 25 dollars? Why is it so expensive?
> ...



Outta my price range for a 3x3... :fp


----------



## riffz (May 5, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Sure. I'm not a hundred percent sure it's not going to change, but here's the conversation.
> Me: How much would they be? (when the new mold comes out)
> Haiyan: $25
> Me: The new mold is 25 dollars? Why is it so expensive?
> ...



Damn... that's just mean. I was waiting for the real mould because $25 is too much... Tell him he should drop it to $15.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 5, 2010)

If he drops it to $15, then I'll definitely buy it, $25 is just ridiculously over priced.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 5, 2010)

That's worse than a Type A from cubesolvers.com with shipping to my house.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 5, 2010)

I think this is the Hiyan cube, but the Centers look a tad different.


----------



## Dfgged (May 6, 2010)

Boxcarcrzy12 said:


> I think this is the H*a*iyan cube, but the Centers look a tad different.



No it doesn't n00b mistake


----------



## Neo63 (May 6, 2010)

Spoiler



learn2travel2china



I'm gonna buy like tons of cubes when I go this summer


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 6, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know how to travel to China. In the summer of 2004, I flew from Michigan to Oregon to Tokyo to Shanghai, China.


----------



## Neo63 (May 6, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



Whoa nice! alternatively, learn Chinese and then buy cubes from taobao


----------



## iSpinz (May 6, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > he told me that the "new" molds weren't good enough, so its delayed
> ...


What are you trying to say?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 6, 2010)

$25 yeah ill probly buy it when it comes out. Very expensive for a 3x3 so lets hope its equally as good.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 22, 2010)

Ive got haiyans cube but i got this too, and really like it much better its smoother for some reason and cuts corners better.


----------



## BrunoAD (May 23, 2010)

If what I was told was true, I had this cube. I did not like it, and sold it. It was much too loose for my taste, even at highest tension. I also did not like the flush cubes and slightly rectangular size of side cubes - no big deal, just personal preferences.

See this thread:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21181


----------



## Zarlor (Jun 8, 2010)

Could someone please look at:

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_Black_(New)-29939

and tell me if you think this is the Alpha VI? Popbuying is a little hazy on which Type this is exactly, but since it's new I'd bet it is the Alpha-VI?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 8, 2010)

Zarlor said:


> Could someone please look at:
> 
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Magic_Cube_Black_(New)-29939
> 
> and tell me if you think this is the Alpha VI? Popbuying is a little hazy on which Type this is exactly, but since it's new I'd bet it is the Alpha-VI?



I _think_ that is the Mini aV.

~Chris


----------



## Zarlor (Jun 8, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Zarlor said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone please look at:
> ...



Ah, I see now. 52mm for that one and for comparison the mini type C is 50mm while most other cubes are are about 57mm. I think you are right. It's listed in the wiki as "Alpha mini 5.2", so someone could probably add a link to it now.

Thanks for the info and I enjoy your YouTube channel. My kids watched your cube collection video and enjoyed it!


----------

